# New shoes pedal compatible suggestions



## FluffyWhiteDogs (Jul 15, 2010)

I bought my first pair of shoes about a month ago they are Shimano SH WR40 SPD.
Are these compatible with any of the pedals that have been suggested in other threads?
e.g. "Look Keos"
Does anyone have suggestions. I would like something reasonably priced.
Thanks


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

I had a look at Shimano's web site. It states that this shoe is SPD and SPD-SL compatible.SPD-SL uses the Look 3-bolt pattern, so the shoe is Look Keo and Keo2 compatible.

I use Keo2, but the main reason for that is that I'm a ShimaNO kind of guy. SPD-SL is a fine pedal system.
I would not use SPD on a road bike.


----------



## FluffyWhiteDogs (Jul 15, 2010)

Thanks, I did not think to look it up on the Shimano web site. But still appreciate the recommendations from experienced users.


----------



## litespeedchick (Sep 9, 2003)

Nothing inherently wrong with using SPDs on a road bike. I did it for the last 8 or so years. The only problem is that fewer and fewer road shoes are compatible. I imagine Shimano would make some.

That said, when I finally changed to look pedals only because my ancient Ritchey SPDs (very easy to clip in and out and very light weight) were wearing out, plus I wanted Sidi bling, I really do think the wider platform of the Looks may have aided climbing just a smidge.


----------



## ColoradoVeloDude (Oct 7, 2005)

I started with SPD cleats because the shoe was more like a normal street shoe and you could walk without paying attention off the bike. I started with a MTB shoe where the cleats were recessed below the SPD cleat. Did that for a couple of seasons. 

A couple of years ago I went to a SPD-SL cleat. Better connection with the bike I think. Feels more "solid." The downside is that the SPD-SLs don't unclip as easily as the SPDs do and it takes a little more concentration oomphf to get out of the pedal the first time you use a SPF-SL.

If you're just starting out, a SPD cleat is a great way to start I think. Simple and dual sided entry. Cleats out itself too. SPD-SLs are way finicky for mud or snow and needs to be cleaned out before they will latch. 

Hope it helps...


----------



## FluffyWhiteDogs (Jul 15, 2010)

What I ended up buying was the Shimano SPD SL 5700. It is a nice pedal but I don't know that it is what I would recommend to a beginner like myself. They are awfully hard to get in and out of. I have fallen numerous times. I've fallen once a ride and sometimes twice.
I practiced in the house clipping in and out and still fell when out in the real world.

The last two rides, I have not fallen (touch wood) but I have to have intense concentration and slow and unclip well in advance of stopping or intersections. 

So I am still working on it. I can not say I am happy with the whole clipping thing, I do see how you can put more power into the pedal stroke and it helps when out of the saddle on hills but all and all, at this point, I would rather have the baskets.


----------



## JD At The Lake (Feb 28, 2010)

I am shopping for my first cycle shoe and plan on purchasing an SPD compatible and the platform pedals that come with 2 bolt clips. These pedals allow for multiple release variations and not just the twist side release. I think this will be fine for my hybrid Specialized Ariel.

I want an easy out especially since I heard of the tragic death of a cyclist who was stopped Chicago traffic and fell over for no reason. When traffic started a truck ran over her. The only thing people think may have happened is she didn't release and lost her balanced from being clipped in....


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

JD At The Lake said:


> I am shopping for my first cycle shoe and plan on purchasing an SPD compatible and the platform pedals that come with 2 bolt clips. These pedals allow for multiple release variations and not just the twist side release. I think this will be fine for my hybrid Specialized Ariel.
> 
> I want an easy out especially since I heard of the tragic death of a cyclist who was stopped Chicago traffic and fell over for no reason. When traffic started a truck ran over her. The only thing people think may have happened is she didn't release and lost her balanced from being clipped in....


Those are good pedals to start with.


----------



## Rob (Mar 3, 2004)

FluffyWhiteDogs said:


> What I ended up buying was the Shimano SPD SL 5700. It is a nice pedal but I don't know that it is what I would recommend to a beginner like myself. They are awfully hard to get in and out of. I have fallen numerous times. I've fallen once a ride and sometimes twice.
> I practiced in the house clipping in and out and still fell when out in the real world.
> 
> The last two rides, I have not fallen (touch wood) but I have to have intense concentration and slow and unclip well in advance of stopping or intersections.
> ...


I used to be the same way with my first pair of (cheap) clipless pedals. I was paranoid about not being able to unclip so I set the pedals to the lightest setting but then I was afraid that I would unclip unintentionally and have a crash or something. So for a while I did go back to toe clips. Then I bought some new pedals (the same Shimano 105s that you have). They are definitely harder to unclip from than my cheapies but I really like the secure feeling that I can pedal as hard as I want and my feet will stay put. I've just learned that when you are going to unclip, you have to twist your foot like you mean it!


----------



## panzer5a (Sep 12, 2011)

FWIW, I use SPD's on my road bike. I like being able to use the same shoes for my MTB, spin bike, and road bike, and I like to able to walk when I'm off the bike if necessary.


----------

